# How many will a 8.66 lb pork shoulder feed?



## fmfa0801

I am doing pulled pork sandwiches. How many will a 8.66 lb pork shoulder feed? I am having about 14 people including a few kids. Do I need another smaller one?


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm not sure about this, but I think you loose 30%-40% of the weight cooking it.

So you would end up with 5+ lbs. Then take out the bone.

If each person had a 1/4 lb. it would seem to be enough.

If your unsure, there's nothing wrong with cooking too much and having leftovers.

I know there are a few guys on here who do catering & will be able to give you a better answer.

Hopefully one will be along soon.


----------



## alblancher

Yea, use Al's logic  I normally think about 50% waste with butt if you don't like fat.  Then however big you want a portion to be   1/3 to 1/4 lb but be aware that if you do a good job it will disappear pretty fast.  Butt freezes pretty well for sandwiches later.


----------



## fmfa0801

Ok thanks for the help. This is my 2nd pulled pork smoke. I just went and bought a 5.63 lb butt and just threw it on . I started the 8.66lb at 5:00am. Now just sit back & drink a beer.


----------



## DanMcG

My kind of guy, poppin open a beer at 7:30!  I think ya got it covered with the extra butt.

Good luck with your smoke.


----------



## davidhef88

Y ou will have plenty now!!  better too much than not enough.  What time are you eating?  My last nine pounder took 15 hrs.  had over a 3 hour stall.  good luck, and we want pics.


----------



## terry colwell

I might plan for 1/2 pound per person if it was me,, but I always like to error on the "to much" side..


----------



## fmfa0801

4-5 pm planing on eating depending on tmeps


----------



## SmokinAl

Good call!

You should have plenty now!


----------



## bluebombersfan

I am always amazed that there is never TOO much when you do pulled pork.


----------



## supercenterchef

> I am always amazed that there is never TOO much when you do pulled pork.


x2

lol, tonight I put some leftovers on a home made pizza...heaven!


----------



## roller

PP usually goes pretty fast. Most folks like it...good call .


----------



## teeznuts

There's nothin better than leftover PP for PP tacos, PP nachos, PP in your fatty, your ABT's etc...


----------



## bluebombersfan

teeznuts said:


> There's nothin better than leftover PP for PP tacos, PP nachos, PP in your fatty, your ABT's etc...




I agree!!!  You can do anything with leftover pulled pork!!!  In fact I wish I had some now for an omlete!!!!


----------



## terry colwell




----------



## scarbelly

Here is the formula the guys who cater use.

Shrinkage after cooking 40%

Average serving size 4oz 

Basically 4 sandwiches per # or cooked meat

So if you started with 10# raw you would end up with 6# finished or 24 servings 

Hope this helps for the future


----------



## davidhef88




----------

